# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Need talking out of this **SU TRIGGER**

## Justchris

Im having a bad day. Not unlike the rest but today I have no fight.
Im listening to old songs I used to hurt myself to and Im going down a slippery slope.

Everyones  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed at me. I hate myself

----------


## Justchris

Update: I phoned my docs this morning for a meds review. They’ve just phoned back now and caught me feeling really low. They want to see me this afternoon. 

Doing my best to hang on here

----------


## Paula

Well done on calling your doctor and Im glad they caught you when you have no choice but to tell hem how it is. Were here, hunni, to talk to til you see them  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Glad you got an appointment hope all goes well.

----------


## Suzi

Well done for getting help. Change the music lovely....

----------


## Paula

How did the appointment go?

----------

